
Freelance trends for 2019 - neilmcbean
https://zigtheapp.com/6-freelance-trends/
======
neilmcbean
Would love some feedback. What are the challenges and opportunities for the
coming year? How is the landscape changing?

~~~
stag1e
What are the sources for these claims? Your own personal opinion?

~~~
neilmcbean
Some is from research into freelancer issues (like
[https://dievolkswirtschaft.ch/content/uploads/2017/03/16_Giu...](https://dievolkswirtschaft.ch/content/uploads/2017/03/16_Giudici_Lepori_Marazzi_DE.pdf)),
some from participation in freelancer groups in Vancouver and online.
Anecdotal. That's part of the curiosity. As more people go solo a lot of
traditional support, from social to emotional to financial, is eroding.

To me these are still the highlights, and the best places for solutions, but
I'm curious where other people see the trends.

Back in the day a lot of these problems were solved with the guild system.
People were brought into a network, trained, connected to opportunities and
support. That doesn't really exist for a lot of freelancers.

I'm curious about people personal take and what that says about freelancing in
general.

